
Humanoid Robot Mahru Mimics a Person's Movements in Real Time - naish
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/042710-humanoid-robot-mahru-real-time-teleoperation
======
binarymax
An amazing future development would be to have the motion capture with a
certain level of ad-hoc task intelligence. For example, suppose I need to move
50 boxes onto a truck...I manually move the first box with the robot
"watching", then tell it to move the rest of the boxes.

